# Frei bestimmbare Platzhaltergrafiken erstellen lassen



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Oktober 2011)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es ein Großteil der hochgeschätzten Leserschaft schon kennt, möchte ich heute auf ein kleines, aber ungemein tolles Helferlein für den geneigten Webmaster aufmerksam machen: placehold.it

Wer öfters mal Platzhaltergrafiken in den unterschiedlichen Formaten benötigt, wird auf dieser Webseite definitiv fündig, denn man kann sich dort die entsprechende Größe durch verändern der URL selbst herstellen und auch gleich per <img>-Befehl einbinden.


----------



## GMF (25. Oktober 2011)

Bookmark gesetzt, danke !


----------



## CPoly (26. Oktober 2011)

Das geht auch süßer :-D

http://placekitten.com/


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. Oktober 2011)

Hahaha, sehr geil.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Oktober 2011)

CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Das geht auch süßer :-D
> 
> http://placekitten.com/


Na toll, jetzt hat sich das arbeiten erledigt..... weil man sich den ganzen Tag nurnoch die süssen Kätzchen ansieht.


----------



## Score (3. November 2011)

Grundsätzlich gute Idee, aber irgendwie auch unsinning. Jeder Webmaster sollte dazu fähig sein sich selbst eine Grafik zu erstellen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. November 2011)

Fähig sein selbstverständlich, nur spart dieser Dienst ungemein Zeit, da man nicht mehr die lästigen Grafiken erstellen muss.


----------

